# Window Light Portraits



## cgw (May 28, 2020)

Old tricks we tend to forget. Seems appropriate for our limited opportunities for portraits today:

How to Experiment with Window Light Portraits at Home


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2020)

Dining room...big wall of windows on west side of 


 

house.

Fat Freddy's cafe in Pacific City, Oregon. 

 Majeed cleans a filter of seaspray at lunch.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2020)

Canon 20D, in- camera B&W. Sepia toning. Color filter effect Yellow, Sharpening High. Canon EF 100mm macro at f/2.8, large living room window camera right. ISO 800 at 1/80 second.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice photos.  Natural light is the best light in my opinion. =]


----------

